# Sale on 700 SPS in 308 $500



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just got mine for my build project, keep in mind that there is another $40 rebate too. Best deal I have seen, better than what most want for used, http://www.selwayarmory.com/remingt...vybarrelboltactionrifle-hoguestock-black.aspx


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's a steal for the SPS Tactical! I bought one from Cal Ranch a couple years back and it was $625. My build is still on hold while I search for a LA in (25/06, 270, or 30/06)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Price is up to $550 now, dont forget an ffl fee too.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

700TAC coupon code for free shipping and $500


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That short pudgy barrel is cute.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll save it for you, all I need is the action, I think they are meant for use with a suppressor.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Gunnies has them $50 off in the store, plus the $40 mail in rebate. Puts the price at $539.99. No shipping or transfer fee.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Loke said:


> Gunnies has them $50 off in the store, plus the $40 mail in rebate. Puts the price at $539.99. No shipping or transfer fee.


 Now you tell me....:mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You didn't ask...


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So does gunnies have the 700 sps varmint in 308 for that price?


----------

